# Definate Hymer Owner (Hopefully)



## 98018 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to let you all know, and say thanks for all your help in choosing my first motorhome. We have put a deposit down on a lovely Hymer C544K at Deepcar a couple of weeks ago. Went to the bank today and sorted the draft for the remainder...picking it up this weekend!!! Then we are off to Norfolk for a few days to try him out! Can't wait!

Thanks to everyone that responded to my endless questions...its so useful having so many likeminded users in one place to bounce ideas / questions off...couldn't have done it without you!!!

Just got to sort the insurance, and we are ready! Became a member of the Caravan Club too for the CL's - does anyone have any to recommend in and around Norfolk?

Oh...one other thing (don't mean to take advantage of your good nature...) the M/H comes with a satellite dish type thing (imported from Germany) - and has a connection similar to the one to connect a skybox. All we want to do is watch some telly - maybe freeview, we have a 12v freeview box - is there anyway to utilise the existing dish / arial to get a signal? Is some sort of convertor needed?

Thanks again!! Hope someday once I have got a few experiences and learnt a LOT more I can repay the favours!

Thanks, John & Fran.

PS. Pics can be found on the Deepcar website...sterling guy that Phil....


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *johntew*. Hope you are happy with your Hymer when you finally get it. With regards the Satellite dish? It is not compatable with the Digital terrestial signal, but it can be used with either a Sky or Free Satellite receiver. Happy viewing and Motorhoming. :wink:


----------



## 98018 (Mar 7, 2006)

thanks for the reply...I'll try the freeview box - just not sure how to connect it...mine only has a scart output...maybe there is a connector available?

Thanks again!


----------



## prusling (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi John and Fran,

We privately bought an imported 1998 C544K before Christmas and have been very pleased with it so far. It also has a satellite on the roof (made by Kathrein) but only an older analogue tuner which is limited in what it can access in English (although we haven't actually tried it out yet). Yours may be a digital receiver, and I believe my dish could receive digital signals if so equipped. I'd be very interested in your experiences with the Hymer and its satellite equipment.

What age is your C544K; did you get an English owner's manual?

Hope you have a great time in Norfolk - we are there this weekend (without the Hymer unfortunately) visiting in-laws.

Cheers
Pete and Jann


----------

